# JBL and Carver PA System



## M9 (Sep 21, 2004)

Selling a pair of JBL Cabaret Series main drivers (4691B) AND 4 JRX110 Wedges. All have been used and cared for and work flawlessly. A set of cables and Carver Amp is also available if an entire PA right is needed. 

JBL Cabaret Mains(PAIR) $475
JBL JRX212. (4 speakers) $175 each
CARVER PM420 Amp $175

The JBL 4691B passive PA speakers, are excellent working condition and can be demoed on-site. Just some scuffs and scratches on the outside of each. 103 dB 1w/1m. They feature a JBL E140 15" Woofer and a 2425J Horn. The connections are 1/4'' Jacks. 200 watts RMS power, 400 watts pink noise continuous/peak.


----------

